
Microsoft Buys GitHub: The Linux Foundation’s Reaction - philliphaydon
https://www.linuxfoundation.org/blog/microsoft-buys-github-the-linux-foundations-reaction/
======
bravenewthrow
If Microsoft is such a great open source citizen this day, why are they
charging billions in patent licensing fees to people building things on
Android?

It seems like one of the benefits of being really big is that you can act like
the evil stuff is only 5% of your business, even if it’s the evil stuff that
made you big in the first place.

~~~
partiallypro
You don't have to be 100% open source to be a good open source citizen. That's
just nonsensical.

------
cJ0th
If you click on the members page you'll learn that Github is a gold member and
microsoft is a platinum member of the linux foundation.

[https://www.linuxfoundation.org/membership/members/](https://www.linuxfoundation.org/membership/members/)

~~~
philliphaydon
Actually Github is Silver, along with LinkedIn...

And Google is only Silver.

~~~
cJ0th
> Actually Github is Silver

My bad, I scrolled too fast.

------
funwie
I really hope Microsoft makes Github even more useful to developers and not
screw it up. Fingers crossed.

~~~
philliphaydon
Think we all hope that :D

